# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2011



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2011 às 00:11)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## 1337 (1 Jul 2011 às 01:41)

e na entrada deste mes, a temperatura vai subindo situando.se agora nos 20.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Jul 2011 às 03:28)

Boa Noite!

Não sei nada sobre o tempo em Canidelo, uma vez que o meu pc, deverá ter actualizado qualquer coisa, e reiniciou. (O que vale é que os dados da estação ficam gravados) 

Em Aveiro, o tempo tem sido monotono, não tem havido grandes variantes térmicas, nem de humidade. Os dias continuam com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Veterano (1 Jul 2011 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Pois é, já estamos no mês de Julho, que arranca com um dia de calor, para já 24,4º e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jul 2011 às 17:21)

Num dia "normal" no Litoral Norte, a estação de Monção está com *36,3ºC* às 15h UTC (16h).


----------



## João Soares (2 Jul 2011 às 03:50)

Por Aveiro nevoeiro.


----------



## Veterano (2 Jul 2011 às 10:35)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu encoberto, vento de sudoeste fraco e 18,6º.

  Para refrescar o ambiente.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2011 às 17:50)

Às 17h15 





Sat24.com


----------



## CptRena (3 Jul 2011 às 02:36)

Bem fresco, a esta hora, pelo Caramulo!






Estação:http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVISEUVO2


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jul 2011 às 10:04)

Bom dia

Um dia que começa com céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Para já nada de chuva fraca ou chuvisco mas ainda está a tempo. É difícil...

Condições actuais:


----------



## Veterano (3 Jul 2011 às 17:39)

Dia de céu encoberto, desde a madrugada, o sol não teve hipótese.

  Temperatura não passou dos 21º, com vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jul 2011 às 17:44)

Veterano disse:


> Dia de céu encoberto, desde a madrugada, o sol não teve hipótese.



Boa Tarde!

Em Aveiro, o cenário é idêntico.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jul 2011 às 18:54)

Boa tarde
 Não é decididamente o melhor dia de verão, nem tão pouco será o ideal para a praia...
Paciência, o verão também é feito destes dias e pelo menos refrescam-se as casas e dorme-se melhor

Céu encoberto e vento fraco. Tempo fresco com uma temperatura máxima  inferior a 20ºC.
A sensação que dá aqui pela Chã de Ferreira é que poderá chuviscar a qualquer momento.

Dados de hoje:


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2011 às 23:20)

Boas noites, 

um dia de céu sempre encoberto por nuvens baixas, algum vento em especial durante a tarde, tempo algo fresco..

*actual
*
temp: 15.9 ºc ( mínima *15.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *19.1 ºc* )

Vento NW: 13Km/h

Pressão: 1015.5 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Céu continua encoberto por nuvens baixas..


----------



## Veterano (4 Jul 2011 às 08:20)

Bom dia. Nuvens a encobrir completamente o sol, algum nevoeiro, vento fraco, temperatura nos 17,8º, está assegurado mais um dia fresco, bom para quem trabalha.


----------



## João Soares (4 Jul 2011 às 19:36)

Boa Tarde! 

Regressei a Canidelo, mas é por pouco tempo. 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de O.
*18.8ºC* e *85%*


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jul 2011 às 19:46)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento céu limpo com a aproximação de algumas nuvens vindas do norte, vento fraco *21km/h *de noroeste e temperatura de *19ºC*.

Para amanhã no litoral norte prevê-se céu encoberto de manhã e chuva fraca no grande porto a partir da tarde.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2011 às 22:59)

Boas noites, 

o dia começou com céu encoberto por nuvens baixas, limpando durante a tarde..

actual:

temp: 15.4 ºc ( mínima *14.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *20.3 ºc* )

Vento NW: 15 Km/h

Humidade: 89%

Pressão: 1019.6 hpa


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jul 2011 às 23:07)

Boas Noites!!!

Neste momento Céu limpo, vento nulo, temperatura actual *15ºC* e pressão atmosférica 1020 hPa.


Até amanhã


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2011 às 23:09)

Snifa disse:


> ...
> o dia começou com céu encoberto por nuvens baixas, limpando durante a tarde...



Idem, idem, aspas, aspas.
Algum vento fraco a moderado nomeadamente entre as 14h e as 20h.
Esperemos que amanhã alguma chuva caia cá no burgo, embora as chances sejam mínimas.

Dados de hoje:


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2011 às 01:15)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*16.4ºC* e *94%*


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2011 às 01:22)

Bom noite,

Chegado das beiras a diferença é abismal...muito embora os dias lá não tenham sido nada demasiadamente tórridos...
Aqui actuais 17,2ºC e 80% de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (5 Jul 2011 às 08:15)

Bom dia. Começou a chuviscar por Rio Tinto, com 18,6º e vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2011 às 18:09)

Boa tarde a todos,

Após um inicio do dia algo ameaçador, que aqui nem um pequeno chuvisco rendeu, eis que o o sol apareceu e agora começa a ser mais o azul do céu que o cinzento das nuvens...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 23,2ºC
Pressão: 1017,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 65%
Vento: moderado de NW*


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2011 às 22:55)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu muito nublado diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da tarde , alguma chuva fraca de curta duração e sem acumulação, durante a manhã..

*Actual
*
temp: 16.7 ºc ( mínima *14.5ºc* ) ( máxima *22.6 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.0 hpa

Humidade: 85 %


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jul 2011 às 23:01)

Boa noite

O dia começou com céu muito nublado a encoberto e com algum chuvisco aqui por Paços de Ferreira. Pouco, pouco...
Lentamente o céu foi mostrando a sua faceta azulada para terminar com céu praticamente limpo. O vento foi geralmente fraco.
Estas temperaturas, ainda que longe das máximas habituais, são no entanto agradáveis.

Dados de hoje:


----------



## Veterano (6 Jul 2011 às 08:39)

Bom dia. A manhã apresenta-se com algumas nuvens, mas o sol também marca presença.

  Vento fraco, para uma temperatura de 18,7º.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jul 2011 às 21:44)

Boa noite
Depois de uma férias cá estou eu de volta à casa meteopt 
T.atual 17.8ºC
Tmax. 23.8ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jul 2011 às 22:13)

Boas Noites,



Hoje esteve um dia ventoso, com vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes de *42,6 km/h*, a temperatura máxima atingida foi *20ºC*, de manhã esteve algum nevoeiro com céu encoberto e á tarde céu limpo.




Neste momento a noite está fresca com céu parcialmente nublado, temperatura *16ºC*, vento do Norte* 19km/h*, Humidade* 82% *e Pressão Atmosférica *1017 hPa*  .


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2011 às 22:49)

Boas noites, 

o dia teve alguma nebulosidade em especial na parte da manhã, bastante vento pela tarde.. ( rajada máxima *43 Km/h* de NW às 18:12 h)

*Actual
*
temp: 14.8 ºc ( mínima do dia até ao momento) ( máxima *20.9 ºc* )

Vento NW: 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.8 hpa

Humidade: 84%

Está bastante fresca a noite..


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jul 2011 às 00:10)

Boa noite.

Bastantes nuvens no céu foram a tónica até final da tarde, altura em que o céu esteve menos "carregado".
O vento soprou fraco a moderado (a partir do início da manhã e até final da tarde) predominando de NO.
Sensação *bem fresca* agora depois das 22h.
Nada de extraordinário, dias destes lembro-me de fazerem parte desta altura de verão há bastantes anos atrás. Também fazem parte da estatística...

Dados de ontem (4ª feira):


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jul 2011 às 07:37)

Bom dia

Manhã fresquinha, bem fresca...
Alguma nebulosidade mas a deixar passar o sol.

*Tmín: 9,3ºC*

*Tactual: 12,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (7 Jul 2011 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Manhã com poucas nuvens, vento fraco e 16,7º.


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2011 às 10:20)

Para esta altura do ano, Lamas de Mouro teve ontem um dia bastante fresco.

Lamas de Mouro, dados do IM ontem:
Mínima: 6,1ºC
Máxima: 16,8ºC
Média: 11,3ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jul 2011 às 10:53)

Bom Dia

Hoje por volta das 6h da manhã, entre Espinho e o Porto, esteve umas nuvens grossas e escuras que mais pareciam a formação de uma pequena tempestade no mar ,como  podem ver ás 6h neste site: http://oceanlook.sapo.pt/pt/beachlive/espinho.aspx

Comentem sobre este pequeno assunto.


Neste momento:
Temperatura - *18ºC*
Vento- *Norte 11km/h*
Humidade-* 68%*


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jul 2011 às 15:17)

Boa tarde,

Como já alguns membros disseram, a houve uma sensação de frescura durante a noite, que se deveu mais à humidade que à própria temperatura, pelos menos aqui...mínima de *15,2ºC* às 5h32min.
A manhã de hoje foi fazendo "caretas", muito nublado de manhã e chegou mesmo a chuviscar embora não acumulando nada pelas 10h e depois abriu o sol atingindo-se 20,7ºC...
Por agora estão de regresso as nuvens e 19,8ºC...


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2011 às 23:04)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia  por vezes com alguma nebulosidade, vento moderado em especial durante a tarde...a temperatura máxima nem aos 20 graus chegou..

Dados actuais

temp: 15.4ºc ( mínima *13.4ºc* ) ( máxima *19.8 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.3 hpa

Humidade: 82%


----------



## João Soares (8 Jul 2011 às 01:37)

Boa Noiteeee! 

Depois de uns dias pela Capital, eis que estou eu de novo no meu posto, mas é sol de pouca dura. Amanhã regressarei a Aveiro. 

Chegando a Canidelo, a noite segue fresca e _orvalhosa_.
*15.3ºC* e *88%*


----------



## Veterano (8 Jul 2011 às 08:37)

João Soares disse:


> Chegando a Canidelo, a noite segue fresca e _orvalhosa_.
> *15.3ºC* e *88%*



   E a manhã vai pelo mesmo caminho, João. Céu encoberto, a prometer chuvisco, vento fraco e uns singelos 16,8º, trata-se do Verão "à litoral norte".


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2011 às 10:05)

Bom dia (ou mau, depende da perspectiva meteorológica)

Dia de céu encoberto, algum chuvisco até ao momento (mas nada para acumular). O vento segue fraco.

*Dados de hoje:*






----------
Ontem o dia foi marcado pela muita nebulosidade e por alguma chuva fraca\chuvisco da parte da manhã (sem qualquer acumulação). O vento também esteve fraco.

*Dados de 7 de Julho:*


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2011 às 11:34)

O dia de ontem voltou a ser bem fresco em lamas de Mouro.

Lamas de Mouro, dados do IM ontem:
Mínima: 4,6ºC
Máxima: 14,0ºC
Média: 10,0ºC


----------



## Veterano (8 Jul 2011 às 12:14)

Chove por Rio Tinto, chuva miudinha mas contínua. Que rico mês de Julho...


----------



## João Soares (8 Jul 2011 às 12:56)

Veterano disse:


> E a manhã vai pelo mesmo caminho, João. Céu encoberto, a prometer chuvisco, vento fraco e uns singelos 16,8º, trata-se do Verão "à litoral norte".



Ah pois é! Em Canidelo, já chuviscou. Agora, o céu está muito nublado e o vento é moderado de S.

*17.9ºC* e *94%*


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jul 2011 às 12:57)

Que porcaria de tempo mesmo. Hoje para já está a ser o dia mais fresco, actualmente 19,4ºC. 

Verão, regressa por favor.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jul 2011 às 13:34)

Em Canidelo, volta a chuva embora fraca. 
Que cheirinho a terra molhada.

*16.9ºC* e *98%*


----------



## martinus (8 Jul 2011 às 13:58)

Acordei e, não apenas estava a chover continuamente, como já havia poças de água por aqui e ali.

Ainda não parou de chover, uma chuva fraca que, por momentos, mostra vontade de passar a moderada.

Corre uma brisa e a temperatura andará entre os 17 e os 18 C. (Weather Underground)


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jul 2011 às 14:06)

Chuva miúda contínua.

Chata para uns mas uma bênção para outros.

Os agricultores já pediam há muito uma chuvita para regar os campos que, há cerca de 2 meses, não viam precipitação.

Não se preocupem que ainda vai haver muito verão pela frente.

No entanto, quando nos gabamos da nossa verdura, devemos dar graças a esses dias que, de vez em quando aparecem para manter as nossas terras ao abrigo das grandes securas que assolam outras regiões do país.

Mais um dia ou dois assim e pode voltar o sol!


----------



## Veterano (8 Jul 2011 às 16:09)

Mais chato que esta chuvinha ainda é o nevoeiro!

  Claro que doutro ponto de vista, esta humidade é bem vinda.

  Sigo com 17,2º pelo Aviz.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jul 2011 às 16:23)

Boa Tarde!

Chuva fraca e nevoeiro.
*17.6ºC* e *98%*


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2011 às 17:59)

Boa tarde (ou não, consoante os gostos)

Chuvinha. A presença dela é bem vista por muita gente: por mim também.
Chuva fraca contínua e vento fraco, por vezes moderado.
O acumulado de precipitação é até ao momento interessante: 7,4 mm

*Dados de hoje: *


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2011 às 20:34)

Boas tardes, 

Um dia mesmo à Litoral Norte: chuva,nevoeiro, alta humidade...

Até ao momento *4 mm *acumulados ( choveu sempre fraco mas persistente a partir do início da tarde )

*Actual
*
temp: 16.7 ºc ( mínima *12.3 ºc *) ( máxima *17.0 ºc* )

Vento :WNW: 13Km/h

Pressão: 1016.7 hpa

Humidade: 98 %

De momento bastante nevoeiro, cai uma leve morrinha, as  temperaturas estão bem frescas para o mês de Julho...


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2011 às 20:53)

Boa Tarde,


 Agora Chuva Fraca, temperatura 19ºC, Vento de Sudoeste 10km/h.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2011 às 21:04)

Boa noite,

Tal como alguns membros já referenciaram, pelo Grande Porto o dia tem sido de humidade bastante altas, sempre a rondar os 90%...e temos tido chuva fraca mas continua...já rendeu por estas bandas 5,8mm
Agora o nevoeiro intensifica-se...com 18,3ºC...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2011 às 22:15)

Boa noite

Tenho queda de chuva fraca mas bem persistente. Neste momento não é "molha-tolos" porque qualquer um fica molhado até aos ossos...
O vento é fraco.
O acumulado de precipitação é muito interessante - principalmente porque não esperava - e cifra-se agora em 14,7 mm.

Dados atuais: 






*Bom fim de semana a todos*


----------



## Veterano (9 Jul 2011 às 09:19)

Bom dia. Aqui no litoral norte passa novamente o filme "The Return of the Light Rain", com Mr. Fog e Heavy Clouds.

  Vento fraco a acompanhar e 19,6º, bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2011 às 10:15)

Bons dias, 

de novo com regime de chuva fraca persistente, acumulando até ao momento *2.3 mm* desde 0 horas, ontem o acumulado ainda subiu aos *6 mm*.

*Actual
*
temp: 16.4 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *16.0 ºc* )

Vento SW: 15 Km/h

Humidade: 97 %

Pressão: 1017.3 hpa

Céu encoberto, muito nevoeiro,chuva fraca e persistente neste momento...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2011 às 11:01)

A chuva aumenta de intensidade, deixa de ser fraca tornando-se  moderada...

*3.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## Veterano (9 Jul 2011 às 11:55)

Pausa na chuva, até quando?


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2011 às 12:24)

Continua a chuva entre o fraco e o moderado: *6.6 mm* acumulados...


----------



## João Soares (9 Jul 2011 às 12:25)

Bom Dia! 

Por Canidelo, a chuva caiu sempre de forma fraca chegando a ser morrinha várias vezes. 
Acumulado de ontem (08.Julho): *1.1 mm*
Acumulado de hoje (09.Julho): *1.0 mm*

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado de Sul.
*18.4ºC* e *98%*


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jul 2011 às 14:53)

Bom Tarde!


Em Espinho, a chuva caiu de forma fraca de manhã, com um acumulado de *2.0mm*, porventura chegando a ser morrinha como alguns aqui já disseram.



Neste momento:
Céu muito nublado com o sol a espreitar pelas nuvens, vento fraco *13km/h* e *21ºC*.


----------



## 1337 (9 Jul 2011 às 18:33)

13.6 mm acumulados ontem bem bom


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jul 2011 às 19:01)

Boas Tardes!!!


Sigo com Céu Limpo, com várias nuvens carregadas de chuva a Este, Norte e Sul de Espinho, temepratura 21ºC, Vento Oeste a 11 km/h e Humidade 78%.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jul 2011 às 19:03)

Bom fim de tarde.

A chuva parou, o que se torna até agradável e permite bons passeios ao fim do dia.
Para amanhã a chuva promete dar tréguas, embora a nebulosidade possa ser uma presença constante aqui no nosso cantinho, seja nebulosidade baixa de manhã e depois pela tarde nebulosidade alta. A temperatura manter-se-á amena como a de hoje.
O acumulado total de precipitação nestes 2 dias foi de *24,2 mm*, uma bela rega por cá - há culturas que pediam esta chuva já há tempos...

*Dados de hoje:
*


----------



## Veterano (10 Jul 2011 às 09:02)

Bom dia. Manhã já bem diferente da de ontem, com algumas nuvens mas bastante sol.

  Vento fraco e 21,7º, bom domingo!


----------



## stormy (10 Jul 2011 às 11:22)

Dan disse:


> O dia de ontem voltou a ser bem fresco em lamas de Mouro.
> 
> Lamas de Mouro, dados do IM ontem:
> Mínima: 4,6ºC
> ...



Essa zona deve sofrer inversoes termicas poderosissimas acrescentadas ao facto de estar a 900m...esses valores sao ridiculos!

Ha dias de Inverno em Lamas de Mouro mais quentes que certos dias de Junho ou Julho


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2011 às 12:13)

stormy disse:


> Essa zona deve sofrer inversoes termicas poderosissimas acrescentadas ao facto de estar a 900m...esses valores sao ridiculos!
> 
> Ha dias de Inverno em Lamas de Mouro mais quentes que certos dias de Junho ou Julho



O mais interessante é que até nem deve ter sido numa situação de inversão térmica. É mesmo possível que a anomalia da temperatura máxima tenha sido superior à da temperatura mínima. 

Sim, é possível, em Lamas de Mouro, dias em Janeiro com temperatura média superior a 10ºC, mas será algo pouco habitual.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jul 2011 às 21:15)

Boa noite

Hoje o dia foi marcado pela ausência de precipitação, algum vento (nomeadamente pela tarde), nebulosidade mas a ficar escassa pela tarde e por temperaturas bem amenas.

*Dados de hoje: *


----------



## Veterano (11 Jul 2011 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Regressamos às manhãs de céu encoberto, com vento fraco, algum nevoeiro e 20,2º. Por Rio Tinto, apenas 16,7º.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jul 2011 às 18:03)

Bom tarde!

Andei foragido aqui do fórum uns dias, esta vida de trabalhar 14 horas seguida mata-me...mas ainda rendeu uns milímetros a precipitação nos dias anteriores...
Hoje um dia muito choco, céu muito nublado por nuvens médias e temperatura de outono


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jul 2011 às 21:19)

Boa Noite!!!!!



Sigo com Céu Pouco Nublado, Vento NO 6km/h e uma temperatura de *18ºC.*


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2011 às 22:13)

Boas noites, 

hoje um dia já sem chuva, céu por vezes muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas.

*Neste momento
*
temp: 17.0 ºc ( mínima *14.9ºc*) ( máxima *22.5 ºc *)

Vento WNW: 8 Km/h

Humidade: 91 %

Pressão: 1013.3 hpa

Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas...


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jul 2011 às 22:27)

Neste momento:


Céu Muito Nublado, Vento de Oeste a 6km/h, Humidade *88%* e temperatura a rondar os *18* graus Celsius.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2011 às 23:11)

Boa noite

Dia com bastantes nuvens, por vezes o sol a brilhar.
Temperatura amena (dentro do normal).
Sem precipitação.
Neste momento algumas nuvens médias e vento fraco.

*Dados de hoje:*


----------



## Veterano (12 Jul 2011 às 08:15)

Bom dia. Muitas nuvens, muito nevoeiro, para já sem chuva. Temperatura à volta de 19º.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2011 às 14:21)

Boa tarde a todos,

O dia começou cinzento e com nevoeiro à mistura, entretanto foi limpando e agora o céu está praticamente limpo...No entanto a sensação é desagradável devido ao vento moderado a forte de W/NW...a chamada "nortada"!
*
Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 21,6ºC
Pressão: 1014,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 62%
Vento: moderado de NW*


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2011 às 15:21)

No norte, em especial mais no interior, continuam a registar-se mínimas bem frescas...
Em termo de exemplo:

Arouca 8,7ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães 8,7ºC
Lamas de Mouro 8,8ºC
Montalegre 9,3ºC

Às 13h Montalegre ainda mantinha uns frescos 13,5ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2011 às 15:51)

Boas Tardes!!!!!


Hoje o dia começou com uma manhã com bastantes nuvens, só descobrindo no final da manhã gerando ventos fortes do *Quadrante Norte*.



*Neste momento:


Céu Limpo, com nuvens de trovoada a Este.


Vento Forte a 40 km/h com rajadas a atingirem os 60 km/h do Quadrante Norte


Temperatura actual - 21ºC


Humidade - 64%


Pressão Atmosférica -1015 hPa  


Raios Ultravioleta- 11*


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2011 às 16:57)

Mantém-se uma tarde de "verão" desagradável, o céu realmente está limpo, mas o resto nada se coaduna com a época do ano

*Dados actuais*
*
Temperatura: 20,6ºC
Pressão: 1015,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 64%
Vento: moderado de NW, rajadas entre os 20 e os 35km/h*


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2011 às 17:33)

Aqui o Vento ainda continua Forte com rajadas a atingirem os 60 km/h, á qual estraga os planos de ir para a praia a muita gente.


Temperatura Actual- 20ºC

Vento- Norte a 39 km/h com rajadas de 57 km/h.

Humidade - 60%


----------



## PauloSR (12 Jul 2011 às 18:55)

Boa tarde,

O dia amanheceu com chuva moderada. 

Manteve-se cinzentão ate à hora de almoço, e desde aí, começou a limpar, reinando o sol. O vento tem marcado presença.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2011 às 19:16)

Esta tarde de hoje foi impressionante com vento forte que está aumentar consideravelmente para o final da tarde com rajadas a atingirem os 67km/h  e o vento a soprar os 40 km/h neste momento.
Parece que vamos ter uma noite ventosa e fresca.


Temperatura actual -19ºC 

Pressão - 1017 hPa

Humidade - 73%


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2011 às 20:25)

Dia muito ventoso, não só no litoral, mas um pouco por todo o Continente...
Rajadas superiores a 40km/h aqui...noutros locais mesmo próximas dos 60km/h...
A temperatura cai rapidamente até valores próximos da temperatura marítima devido ao vento, actuais 17,8ºC...e humidade já nos 70%...


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2011 às 23:01)

Boas noites, 

o dia começou com muita nebulosidade, limpando durante a tarde, destaque para a nortada moderada a forte em especial durante a tarde.

*Neste momento
*
temp: 15.0 ºc ( mínima do dia até ao momento ) ( máxima *21.8 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 21 Km/h ( rajada máxima *66 Km/h* de NW às 17.17 h )

Pressão: 1019.3 hpa

Humidade: 83%

Noite fresca com algum vento.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Jul 2011 às 23:49)

Boa noite

Dia marcado pelo regresso do céu limpo e pelo vento que soprou forte principalmente para o fim da tarde, com a rajada max. a chegar aos *68.4km/h*

Temp. max.23.5ºC
Temp. min.16.4ºC


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2011 às 07:54)

Bons dias, 

noite fresca para o mês de Julho, mínima de *12.2 ºc* ( 06:18 h)

*Actual
*
temp: 13.5 ºc 

Vento NNW:18 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.3 hpa

Humidade:75%

Tempo fresco, céu limpo, prepara-se mais uma tarde de nortada!


----------



## Veterano (13 Jul 2011 às 08:25)

Bom dia. Manhã luminosa, céu praticamente sem nuvens, graças ao vento que já sopra moderado de noroeste, depois de na tarde de ontem a areia da praia ter voado.

  Estão uns frescos 15,7º.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jul 2011 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,

Dia tirado quase a papel químico do anterior, a diferença principal é que durante a manhã a nebulosidade era já praticamente nula. De resto mantém-se o vento moderado de W/NW, céu limpo e sensação térmica desagradável...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 20,8ºC
Pressão: 1020,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 65%
Vento: 20km/h de W/NW


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jul 2011 às 17:18)

Boas Tardes,


O vento continua forte como ontem com rajadas máximas a atingirem 59km/h do Quadrante Norte e temperatura actual 19ºC.



Amanhã ainda se prêve Nortada como hoje????


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jul 2011 às 18:47)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes,
> 
> 
> O vento continua forte como ontem com rajadas máximas a atingirem 59km/h do Quadrante Norte e temperatura actual 19ºC.
> ...



O cenário será idêntico, um pouco menos forte o vento, mas conta com nortada...


----------



## CptRena (13 Jul 2011 às 21:49)

Boas

Estava eu a ver os valores das estações mais próximas quando me deparo com valores assustadores de vento!  Será credível o anemómetro desta EM???!!!

13 Julho 2011

			High:
Wind Speed:	82.1km/h
Wind Gust:	82.1km/h

Fonte: Fermentelos_13/07/2011

----------------------------------------------------------------------

12 Julho 2011

			High:
Wind Speed:	125.2km/h
Wind Gust:	125.2km/h

Fonte: Fermentelos_12/07/2011


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2011 às 01:51)

CptRena disse:


> Boas
> 
> Estava eu a ver os valores das estações mais próximas quando me deparo com valores assustadores de vento!  Será credível o anemómetro desta EM???!!!
> 
> ...



Isso são valores completamente "anormais"


----------



## Veterano (14 Jul 2011 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Céu limpo, vento fraco e 17,4º são os dados por agora. Mais logo será de esperar nortada, a inviabilizar uma ida à praia.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Jul 2011 às 10:40)

CptRena disse:


> Boas
> 
> Estava eu a ver os valores das estações mais próximas quando me deparo com valores assustadores de vento!  Será credível o anemómetro desta EM???!!!
> 
> ...




Relativamente aos valores são completamente anormais como alguns já referiram , tendo em conta que no dia 13 de Julho esteve perto os resultados que aí colocastes.


----------



## CptRena (14 Jul 2011 às 13:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso são valores completamente "anormais"





Miguel96 disse:


> Relativamente aos valores são completamente anormais como alguns já referiram , tendo em conta que no dia 13 de Julho esteve perto os resultados que aí colocastes.



Bem, provavelmente o anemómetro fica a Sul/Sudeste de uma runway, e estiveram a descolar aviões a jacto 
Ou então encontra-se entre paredes e segundo Bernouli se a Área diminui, então a velocidade de escoamento aumenta.
Ou então está estragado.
Hoje e até agora até parece estar melhorzinho 

                   High
Wind Gust: 39.6km/h


Por aqui, céu praticamente limpo e nortada

T=21.2°C
HR=74%

ILHAVOG2


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jul 2011 às 17:03)

Boa tarde,

Mais uma fotocópia de um dia de verão marcado essencialmente pela nortada, que cresceu principalmente durante a tarde. Céu limpo, mas nada quente...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 20,3ºC
Pressão: 1019,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 71%
Vento: moderado, rajadas entre os 25 e os 30km/h*


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jul 2011 às 21:47)

Boa noite

Dia de céu quase limpo, embora com alguma neblina matinal e algumas (poucas) nuvens altas.
O vento notou-se pela tarde sendo por vezes moderado de ONO (predominante).

Dia bastante razoável para a prática balnear à beira-mar; o vento de manhã já se fazia sentir moderado e à tarde manteve-se mais ou menos igual (não notei que tivesse aumentado de velocidade como seria de esperar). A areia fina dificilmente levantava...

Agora pela noite sente-se uma aragem fresca e o céu está limpo - a lua brilha intensamente.

*Dados de hoje:*


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2011 às 23:30)

Boas noites, 

um dia em tudo semelhante aos anteriores, céu limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas, de novo nortada em especial durante a tarde, embora menos intensa que em dias anteriores..

*Actual
*
temp:15.6 ºc ( mínima *14.1 ºc *) ( máxima *23.5ºc* )

Vento NNW: 10 Km/h ( máximo *44 Km/h* de NNW às 16:18 h)

pressão 1019.9 hpa

Humidade: 85 %


----------



## Veterano (15 Jul 2011 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Muito nevoeiro pelo Porto litoral, já algum sol em Rio Tinto. Vento fraco e 17,6º. A nortada tem progressivamente diminuido de intensidade, vamos ver no fim-de-semana.


----------



## Veterano (16 Jul 2011 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã de céu encoberto, com algum nevoeiro à mistura, vento fraco de noroeste e 19,7º.

  Previsível uma nortada lá para a tardinha, com sol, pelo menos.


----------



## GabKoost (16 Jul 2011 às 22:21)

Começou a chover muito miudinho há cerca de uma hora.

Agora a intensidade aumentou.

Um mês de Julho atípico mas não assim tão raro no Norte do país...

É por causa destas pequenas "surpresas" que se mantém a verdura da região...


----------



## martinus (16 Jul 2011 às 22:22)

Aqui está a chuviscar há cerca de meia hora. É sempre bonito de se ver, em meados de Julho. Pelo Underground teremos uns 19 C. mas a sensação lá fora é de maior frescura.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2011 às 22:27)

Boas noites, 

por aqui chove há cerca de 1 hora, acumulando até ao momento *0.8 mm* 

dia de céu por vezes muito nublado, tornado-se encoberto ao fim do dia..

*actual:
*
temp: 17.4 ºc ( mínima *15.4 ºc* )  (máxima *22.3 ºc *) 

Vento NW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.5 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 98 %


----------



## Skizzo (16 Jul 2011 às 23:44)

Mais um dia péssimo de "verão"...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jul 2011 às 01:33)

E continua a chuviscar...acumulados quase 2mm desde que começou a chover às 21h30...
Que verão...é que isto nem convecção tem sido...


----------



## martinus (17 Jul 2011 às 02:28)

MarioCabral disse:


> E continua a chuviscar...acumulados quase 2mm desde que começou a chover às 21h30...
> Que verão...é que isto nem convecção tem sido...



Na passada noite, sonhei que estava num sítio qualquer de férias que não me lembro onde era, e que ouvi na TV que estava a nevar na Serra da Estrela, pensei: — Impressionante, a nevar em Portugal em Julho!

 Peço aos moderadores que considerem isto um possível sonho premonitório e não apaguem o "post".


----------



## Veterano (17 Jul 2011 às 09:21)

Bom dia. Se ontem ainda chuviscou, hoje o sol mostra-se, mas com algumas nuvens arrastadas por um vento de noroeste a passar de fraco a moderado.

  Ou seja: para o litoral norte, a hipótese de praia continua afastada, confesso que não me recordo de um mês de Julho tão "impróprio" para consumo.

  Claro que dirão: vem aí a seguir uma vaga de calor! Tudo bem, mas já estamos a 17 e para já...0.

  Para terminar, estão cerca de 17º, mas o vento aumenta a sensação de fresco.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2011 às 13:30)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Se ontem ainda chuviscou, hoje o sol mostra-se, mas com algumas nuvens arrastadas por um vento de noroeste a passar de fraco a moderado.
> 
> Ou seja: para o litoral norte, a hipótese de praia continua afastada, confesso que não me recordo de um mês de Julho tão "impróprio" para consumo.



Quando pensamos no verão de 2003, recordamos sempre a enorme onda de calor que o país atravessou.
Esse evento, apagou das nossas memórias o mês de Julho que na altura tinha sido um fiasco de verão, em especial na região norte.
Ou Julho de 2007, também ele ventoso e chuvoso no litoral norte.

O curioso desses anos, é que nos últimos 2/3 dias do mês a temperatura disparou sempre, (anomalias em alguns locais >+10ºC), fazendo com que a anomalia mensal, apesar de negativa, não tivesse muita expressão. 

Se pensarmos bem, e apesar do "fresco" que se tem feito sentir, no Porto, bastam 3 dias com máximas de 35ºC para quase aniquilar a anomalia até então vivida.

Seguirá Julho de 2011, os passos de Julho de 2003 ou 2007?

Previsão do GFS, a muitas horas:


----------



## Veterano (17 Jul 2011 às 18:40)

Boas tardes. Ou seja, uma tarde com vento de noroeste forte a muito forte, às rajadas, temperatura pelos 20º, enfim, esperemos melhores dias...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2011 às 20:40)

Bom fim de tarde

O dia (a madrugada) começou com chuva fraca\chuvisco e vento fraco a moderado. A sensação de frescura foi ampliada pelo vento de NO constante.
Pela tarde o sol marcou presença, com algumas nuvens sempre a acompanhar e o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade para moderado, sempre do quadrante NO.
Apesar de pouca, a precipitação até foi bem-vinda para os solos.
Totalizei 3,1 mm de precipitação entre ontem e hoje.

Dados de hoje:






--------------------------------



AnDré disse:


> Quando pensamos no verão de 2003, recordamos sempre a enorme onda de calor que o país atravessou.
> Esse evento, apagou das nossas memórias *o mês de Julho que na altura tinha sido um fiasco de verão*, em especial na região norte.


De facto já cá fiz anteriormente alusões a esse pormenor. Nesse mês de Julho de 2003 as temperaturas por cá foram (sem dados concretos) um pouco mais baixas do que o normal e a precipitação bem acima da norma.
Na festa de S. Tiago, no sábado dia 26, a noite foi marcada por tempo fresco e chuva moderada, isto a poucos dias de começar a onda de calor. Nem o IM se atreveu a prever essa onda de calor a poucos dias...
E os pouquíssimos dias de calor(zão) final fizeram do mês de Julho dentro\ligeiramente acima da média em relação à temperatura.
Vamos esperar com calma para ver o que nos reserva o resto do mês.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2011 às 21:30)

Boas noites!

Hoje o protagonista do dia foi o vento, nortada moderada a forte com rajadas ( rajada máxima *68 Km/h* de NW às 17:22 h) houve várias rajadas entre 55 e 60Km/h durante a tarde, ali na zona de Leça junto à praia o vento até levantava a areia...

A madrugada trouxe céu encoberto com alguma chuva fraca acumulando* 0.8 mm*

*Actual
*
temp:15.4 ºc ( mínima *13.8ºc *) (máxima *19.6 ºc* )

Vento: NW: 21Km/h

Pressão: 1016.8 hpa

Humidade: 71 %


Um dia de Julho  em que a temperatura máxima não chegou aos 20 graus..bastante fresco já a esta hora..com o vento a ajudar..


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jul 2011 às 23:47)

Partilho quase tudo aquilo que os meus companheiros de "luta" aqui já partilharam...tem estado fresco e muito ventoso, mas óbvio que tal como o André disse, bastam 5 dias quentes e a média de Julho aproxima-se logo daquilo que tem sido o padrão nos últimos anos...

O dia aqui foi de céu nublado, em especial durante a manha...Máxima apenas de 19,6ºC...e já vamos a esta hora nos frescos 15,6ºC...próximos da mínima diária...que espanto...


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2011 às 23:55)

Por aqui 14.2 ºc neste momento, ainda algum vento por vezes moderado de N/NW , sensação térmica bem fresca...


----------



## Veterano (18 Jul 2011 às 08:29)

Bom dia. A semana começa com muitas nuvens no céu, vento fraco e 16,6º.

  Está prometida mais chuva pela tardinha...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jul 2011 às 10:01)

Bom dia.

O dia começa já a ameaçar trazer-nos alguma precipitação - céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado e tempo algo fresco.

*Dados atuais: *






Para mais logo, pelas 0h, toda a costa litoral acima do sistema montanhoso Sintra-estrela poderá ver alguma precipitação fraca, o que também está de acordo com a previsão do IM.
Saliente-se as isóbaras que proporcionam uma corrente bem marcada de N\NO sobre a península ibérica, trazendo ar bastante fresco até nós...
Este é o "output" do GFS para essa altura: 






Lá está: - o problema é a *humidade*. É a *humidade*...


----------



## Veterano (18 Jul 2011 às 14:01)

Por Rio Tinto céu carregado, a prometer chuva. Apesar de tudo, está um ambiente algo abafado.


----------



## martinus (18 Jul 2011 às 14:32)

Aqui já chuvisca. Temperatura pelos 23 C.


----------



## PauloSR (18 Jul 2011 às 17:34)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, o dia amanheceu com muito sol, mas acabou por ficar completamente nublado. Pelas 16h30 chuviscou. Que "belíssimo" tempo nao haja duvida. Como diriz alguém deste forum, "por onde andam os 40ºC" 

Continuação a todos


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jul 2011 às 17:39)

Boa tarde

Por aqui os dias também têm sido frescos, com muito vento.
Tatual: 21.4ºC


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2011 às 17:53)

Boas tardes, 

começa a chover por aqui.. estão uns frescos 16.9 ºc ( mínima *12.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *20.0 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 13Km/h

Pressão: 1015.0 hpa

Humidade: 90%

Está a preparar-se mais um fim de tarde e noite molhados...


----------



## 1337 (18 Jul 2011 às 18:30)

chuvisca aqui tambem com 17.9ºC e 83% humidade

que maravilha de verão para quem não ta de férias claro
dispenso bem o calor que odeio


----------



## Veterano (18 Jul 2011 às 20:23)

Pois, pois, chuva miudinha, nevoeiro, temperatura de 17,2º, são para já os condimentos do Verão nesta zona e continua...


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2011 às 21:46)

Boas, 

chove certinho e persistente, *1.3 mm* acumulados até ao momento  

*Actual:
*
Temp: 16.1 ºc 

Vento WNW: 13 Km/h

Humidade: 98%

Pressão: 1014.4 hpa ( a descer )


----------



## Skizzo (18 Jul 2011 às 22:37)

Que nojo de Verão, então esta chuvinha, blah.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jul 2011 às 22:51)

Boa noite

Não vejam as notícias pois ficam a pensar que o verão é mau. É apenas diferente...
Para os mais novos (até aos 20 anitos ou à volta disso) pode parecer uma anormalidade este tempo, mas para quem conhece muito bem o nosso clima isto até é normal - o que não quer dizer que se ache que tem de ser assim o verão.
Se há anos em que temos temperaturas acima do normal, há outros que são abaixo do normal - é com estes valores acima e abaixo que se fazem as médias.
Há que ter paciência e esperar que o verão cheio de sol e de calor regresse ao nosso convívio. E ele chega sempre...

Neste momento chove continuamente, sendo fraca, e vai acumulando - até ao momento são *2,1 mm de precipitação*.

Dados de hoje e atuais: 






*P.S.: não liguem ao acumulado de precipitação pois é obviamente um erro grosseiro, transmitido pelo programa conectado à estação e que posteriormente envia os dados para o "wunderground" - já actualizei o dito programa e espero que volte a ser estável como o era até há cerca de 1 semana...*


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2011 às 23:54)

E continua esta chuva persistente, acompanhada por nevoeiro...*4.1 mm* acumulados até ao momento...

Temp:16.2 ºc 

Vento NW: 16Km/h

Pressão: 1014.1 hpa ( a descer)

Humidade: 98 %


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jul 2011 às 00:03)

Snifa disse:


> E continua esta chuva persistente, acompanhada por nevoeiro...*4.1 mm* acumulados até ao momento...



Apenas tenho a crescentar uma coisa: _0,1 mm_ ao teu valor.
Termino com 4,2 mm de precipitação acumulada neste dia.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2011 às 01:45)

Boa Noite! 

Em Aveiro, noite de morrinha persistente e moderada. 
A temperatura está amena, a rondar os 16ºC-17ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jul 2011 às 02:47)

Boa noite,

Dia "interessante" para o mês em que estamos Bastante humidade e chuva fraca que parou há pouco tempo, mesmo assim já rendeu 7,2mm desde o final da tarde de ontem....
A temperatura continua amena, com 16,4ºC e humidade sempre próxima dos 90%...


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2011 às 03:54)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia "interessante" para o mês em que estamos Bastante humidade e chuva fraca que parou há pouco tempo, mesmo assim já rendeu 7,2mm desde o final da tarde de ontem....
> A temperatura continua amena, com 16,4ºC e humidade sempre próxima dos 90%...



Esta chuvinha é boa para minimizar a seca que se estava a instalar no Litoral Norte


----------



## Veterano (19 Jul 2011 às 08:32)

Bom dia. O céu limpou, a chuva cessou. Algumas nuvens ainda e 17,3º.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jul 2011 às 09:04)

Bom dia

A manhã começa com céu limpo na Chã de Ferreira, mas algumas nuvens espreitam a oeste e para o interior o que me leva a supor que alguma nebulosidade marcará presença daqui a pouco tempo.
Para já muito luminosa a manhã depois de ontem o dia ter-se apresentado "farrusco"
Durante o início da madrugada acumulei mais *1,1 mm de precipitação* - o total entre ontem e hoje é de *5,3 mm*.

Neste momento:


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jul 2011 às 16:08)

Boa Tarde,

Hoje já temos um dia de "cara lavada", céu limpo e o sol vai brilhando intensamente, o calor é que continua a não ser muito...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 19,8ºC
Pressão: 1017,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 63%
Vento: moderado de NW, rajada a rondar os 20km/h*


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jul 2011 às 23:29)

*Boa noite*

Um dia que começou com chuva fraca (nas 1ªs horas da madrugada) e depois ao nascer do sol apresentou-se sem nuvens, para depois a meio da manhã ficar bastante nublado; da parte da tarde o céu finalmente apresentou-se limpo.
Ainda acumulai mais *1,1 mm de precipitação*.
Algum vento, geralmente fraco mas por vezes moderado de NNO, a dar um ar de frescura ao ambiente.
Apesar de tudo o dia ficou muito agradável...

Dados atuais: 






*P.S.: intrigava-me verificar a falta de dados parciais do sensor de temperatura e humidade nos últimos tempos. Com pilhas de lítio colocadas recentemente nunca pensei que fosse disso mas sim da recepção do sinal - afinal o sensor está dentro de um RS (radiation shield) caseiro. Testei as pilhas e qual não foi o meu espanto: uma das pilhas com carga máxima e a outra com carga praticamente nula. Será que o sensor só utiliza uma das pilhas?!* Ele há coisas...
*Mudei as 2 pilhas e desde as 19h que não tenho perda de dados...coisas simples por vezes e que nos dão cabo da cabeça...
Agora só falta montar a ventoínha a energia solar para ter dados ainda mais fidedignos no que concerne à temperatura.*


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2011 às 23:58)

Boas noites, 

a madrugada ainda trouxe alguma chuva fraca acumulando *1 mm*, durante o dia o céu limpou, a nortada soprou por vezes forte em especial à tarde ( rajada máxima *58 Km/h* de NW às 17:02 h )

*Actual
*
temp: 14.3 ºc ( mínima *13.0 ºc *)  (máxima *20.7 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 20Km/h

Pressão:1019.7 hpa

Humidade: 89 %


----------



## Veterano (20 Jul 2011 às 08:18)

Bom dia. Manhã com sol radioso, quase sem nuvens, vento fraco e 16,8º.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jul 2011 às 00:07)

Boa noite

O dia foi mais quente, o vento menos intenso, mas contudo longe de ser um dia bom de praia 

Tmax.23.8ºC
Tatual: 17.3ºC


----------



## Veterano (21 Jul 2011 às 08:10)

Bom dia. Continua o céu limpo, para já vento fraco e 16,5º.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jul 2011 às 19:24)

Boa Tarde! 

Chegado de Aveiro. Em Canidelo, o céu está limpo e vento sopra moderadamente de O.

*20.5ºC* e *64%*


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jul 2011 às 20:10)

Boa tarde/noite,

Mais um dia de céu limpo, muito embora o vento de NW tenha soprada ainda moderado e a temperatura não foi além dos *21,3ºC*..

*Dados actuais

Temperatura: 18,8ºC
Pressão: 1011,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 63%
Vento: moderado de NW*


----------



## Snifa (21 Jul 2011 às 22:12)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia em tudo semelhante aos anteriores, céu geralmente limpo,  nortada moderada por vezes com rajadas durante a tarde.

*actual
*
temp: 16.6 ºc ( mínima *13.8ºc *) ( máxima *22.7 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 17 Km/h ( máximo *52 Km/h* de NNW às 18:33 h )

Pressão: 1011.9 hpa

Humidade: 73%


----------



## João Soares (21 Jul 2011 às 23:35)

Extremos do dia 21.Julho.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *21.7ºC* 
Temperatura Mínima: *15.9ºC*

--

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*17.9ºC* e *76%*


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2011 às 00:08)

Agora que caiu a noite, nota-se uma diminuição acentuada da intensidade do vento...tudo calmo lá fora!

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 17,1ºC
Pressão: 1011,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 71%
Vento: fraco de NW*


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jul 2011 às 11:52)

Bom dia

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco (por vezes moderado agora pela manhã) de N predominante.
Ainda não será um dia muito quente mas está de facto muito agradável, diria até que são estes os dias ideais - claro que no litoral ainda não é excelente para a praia por correr a nortada fresca...

*Dados atuais (e mínimos da madrugada):*





P.S.: o valor de mínimo do ponto de condensação (de orvalho) é sempre "baixíssimo" Ainda não dei com o rato...


----------



## João Soares (22 Jul 2011 às 19:33)

Boa Tarde! 

Por Canidelo, o vento de NO fez-se sentir o dia todo.
A temperatura ainda chegou aos 23.7ºC, o que corresponde a 2ªMáxima mais alta deste mês de Julho.

Por agora, céu limpo e vento moderado de NO (12 km/h)
*21.4ºC* e *57%*


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2011 às 20:36)

João Soares disse:


> A temperatura ainda chegou aos 23.7ºC, o que corresponde a 2ªMáxima mais alta deste mês de Julho.
> [/B]



  É caso para dizer que este mês de Julho está no mínimo bizarro.

  Pela tarde, nortada mais moderada, mas ainda incomoda.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2011 às 22:27)

Boas noites, 

hoje a nortada amainou um pouco ( rajada máxima 39 Km/h de NW às 18:32 h ), céu geralmente limpo, uma pequena subida de temperatura..

*actual
*
temp: 19.4ºc ( mínima *14.2ºc* ) ( máxima *24.4 ºc* )

Vento:N :9 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.7 hpa

Humidade: 65 %


----------



## Fi (22 Jul 2011 às 23:55)

Dia mais quente do que os anteriores, com a máxima a passar os 24ºC e vento moderado de NO. Mínima de 15,5ºC e actual de 17ºC.

A partir do dia 31 de Agosto, Segunda e Terça Feira serão inexistentes no Porto. 





Estas temperaturas (a partir do dia 30), quer as máximas quer as mínimas parecem-me, para já, um pouco exageradas não?


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos do dia 22.Julho.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *23.7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16.1ºC*

--

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*16.9ºC* e *83%*


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jul 2011 às 01:05)

Fi disse:


> A partir do dia 31 de Agosto, Segunda e Terça Feira serão inexistentes no Porto. (penso que te referes ao vento)
> 
> Estas temperaturas (a partir do dia 30), quer as máximas quer as mínimas parecem-me, para já, um pouco exageradas não?



Estamos aqui a analizar um horizonte ainda a mais de 200 horas de distância. É claramente muito tempo pela frente. Não nos podemos esquecer que são saídas automáticas de modelos computacionais. Podem mudar a qualquer momento.
O que se nota é que o padrão actual de corrente de NO\N irá mudar ao longo da semana para corrente de E\NE (embora com alguma nortada fraca a moderada da parte da tarde no litoral), trazendo com isso um aumento das temperaturas não só de dia (nomeadamente de tarde nas regiões mais interiores) como também de noite (aqui algumas das noites poderão ser tropicais nas zonas mais litorais).
Tanto o\os modelo(s) utilizado(s) pelo IM, os modelos GFS e ECMWF (muito consultados aqui no MeteoPT) são consensuais no regresso do calor. Saber ainda se vão estar 30ºC ou mais de 35ºC nesses dias é um pouco cedo.
Temos de aguardar um pouco para sabermos com o que temos de contar.

Para Paços de Ferreira o modelo do IM prevê valores muito altos para dias 31 e 1  (acho um pouco irrealista estes valores):






*Neste momento:*


----------



## Fi (23 Jul 2011 às 04:00)

Muito obrigada, Aristocrata


----------



## Veterano (23 Jul 2011 às 09:50)

Bom dia. Manhã radiosa, com vento fraco e 19,8º.

  Apetece praia, vamos esperar que o vento se mantenha calmo.


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2011 às 11:47)

Bom Dia! 

Durante, a noite a temperatura mínima desceu aos 14.8ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado de NO.
*22.2ºC* e *51%*

Até agora a máxima diária, foi registada às 10h44 com 24.6ºC


----------



## aikkoset (23 Jul 2011 às 18:39)

Boa tarde a todos!
-Por questões de trabalho tenho andado um bocado afastado do forúm, mas sempre que posso dou uma olhadela 
Por Melres-Gondomar 29.2º atual com vento fraco de NO


----------



## João Soares (24 Jul 2011 às 00:41)

Extremos do dia 23.Julho.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *24.8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14.8ºC*


Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento nulo de NO.
*19.8ºC* e *54%*


----------



## João Soares (24 Jul 2011 às 11:10)

Bom Dia! 

A temperatura Mínima foi registada às 00h00 com 18.7ºC.

Céu limpo e vento moderado de quadrante O.
*22.0ºC* e *55%* de humidade.

Até ao momento, a temperatura já atingiu os *24.0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (24 Jul 2011 às 19:59)

A nortada fez a sua aparição a partir das 11h00, de forma moderada.

  Junto à costa, a temperatura máxima não deve ter ultrapassado os 22º. Uns quilómetros para o interior, perto dos 30º.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2011 às 23:12)

Boas noites, 

um dia agradável, céu limpo, nortada moderada por vezes forte durante a tarde...

*Neste momento
*
temp: 18.7 ºc (mínima *17.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *26.9 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 12 Km/h ( rajada máxima *54 Km/h* de NW às 15:39 h )

Pressão: 1017.8 hpa

Humidade: 75 %


----------



## João Soares (24 Jul 2011 às 23:49)

Extremos do dia 24.Julho.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *24.6ºC* [15h35]
Temperatura Mínima: *18.6ºC* [22h57]

--

Céu limpo e vento, geralmente, fraco de quadrante O.
*19.0ºC* e *86%*


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2011 às 07:32)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: *17.1ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de quadrante N.
*20.3ºC* e *79%* de humidade.


----------



## Veterano (25 Jul 2011 às 08:37)

Bom início de semana.

  Manhã agradável, já com 20,8º e vento fraco, céu quase limpo.


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2011 às 16:45)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Máxima: 25.6ºC
Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
*23.2ºC* e *63%*

Enquanto no Litoral Gaiense reina a ventania, no Interior um bafo quente e sem vento.


----------



## Veterano (25 Jul 2011 às 20:52)

João Soares disse:


> Enquanto no Litoral Gaiense reina a ventania, no Interior um bafo quente e sem vento.



  Tem sido a rotina deste mês de Julho. Numa faixa de cerca de 500 metros para o interior das praias do norte, a temperatura máxima não deve ter ultrapassado os 22º.

  Exemplo: na minha quinta, na Madalena, 4 km em linha recta do mar, estavam neste sábado 27º. Junto ao oceano, 21,5º.


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2011 às 21:02)

Veterano disse:


> Tem sido a rotina deste mês de Julho. Numa faixa de cerca de 500 metros para o interior das praias do norte, a temperatura máxima não deve ter ultrapassado os 22º.
> 
> Exemplo: na minha quinta, na Madalena, 4 km em linha recta do mar, estavam neste sábado 27º. Junto ao oceano, 21,5º.



Eu este mês ainda não tive uma máxima superior ou igual a 27ºC 

De momento, continuação de céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
*21.8ºC* e *73%*


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2011 às 22:43)

Boas noites, 

Mais um dia de céu limpo, alguma nortada durante a tarde,  bastante fumo de incêndio visível ao fim do dia...

*Actual
*
temp: 19.1 ºc ( mínima *17.4ºc* ) ( máxima igual a ontem *26.9 ºc* )

Vento N: 12 Km/h

Pressão:1015.1 hpa

Humidade: 75 %


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2011 às 23:23)

Boa Noite!! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de O.
*17.8ºC* e *94%*


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jul 2011 às 23:34)

Boa noite

Um dia que já poderei classificar de *VERÃO*.
Quentinho qb, com céu limpo e vento moderado da parte da tarde de NNO predominante.
O cheiro a incêndios é uma triste realidade...

De salientar que passei pelo 3º dia consecutivo os 30ºC, mais precisamente 30,9ºC (na consola - no wunderground dá-me menos 0,1ºC); este valor é idêntico a dia 23 e apenas 0,3ºc mais alta do que ontem dia 24.
Chama-se a isto estabilidade...

*Dados de hoje:*







Hoje estive pela praia e verdadeiramente só pude aproveitar parte do tempo, ou seja, na altura em que o vento reduziu um pouco de velocidade e em que a nebulosidade baixa deixou passar mais luz solar...muito vento e bastante fresco.
A partir de 4ª feira começa a mudança de padrão (2º o meteorologista de serviço na RTP) com o acalmar da nortada. Eu aposto que a partir do dia 30 temos verdadeiramente uma mudança de tempo, parece-me que para mais quente e com nortadas típicas, a permitir usufruir da nossa costa.

P.S.: como dizem os "anciãos" - a lua nova está aí à porta e vamos ver o que nos traz...


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2011 às 00:14)

Extremos do dia 25.Julho.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *25.6ºC* [13h09]
Temperatura Mínima: *17.1ºC* [01h36]

--

Despeço por agora, com *17.2ºC* e *98%* de humidade.


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2011 às 07:38)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 16.1ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*17.4ºC* e *98%* de humidade.


----------



## Veterano (26 Jul 2011 às 08:13)

Bom dia. Manhã radiosa, já com 20,4º. Vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2011 às 11:24)

Boa dia companheiros,

Temos tidos dias de algum calor, relativo como alguns já referenciaram, mas mesmo assim já deu para saborear algo de diferente...máximas já a rondar os 25-26ºC...
Hoje a noite foi de trabalho, a mínima durante a madrugada de *16,9ºC*...
Agora já com actuais *23,5ºC*...69% de humidade, já vai soprando algum vento de NW...


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2011 às 11:25)

Bom Dia! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado de NO.
A humidade continua alta *70%* e a temperatura está estagnada nos *22.9ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2011 às 19:16)

Boa tarde,

Tarde de algum calor, mas mesmo assim apenas atingidos os 25,1ºC de máxima...o litoral ainda tem ficado à parte do calor mais abrasador...
Actuais 24,6ºC e 55% de humidade relativa...


----------



## Costa (26 Jul 2011 às 19:51)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Tarde de algum calor, mas mesmo assim apenas atingidos os 25,1ºC de máxima...o litoral ainda tem ficado à parte do calor mais abrasador...
> Actuais 24,6ºC e 55% de humidade relativa...



Convém não confundir Litoral com os distritos abordados neste thread. Litoral serão cerca de 10km em linha recta a partir da costa e diz respeito a cerca de 5% de todo o território do Litoral Norte. A máxima rondou os 32/33ºC no restante.


----------



## 1337 (26 Jul 2011 às 20:31)

Costa disse:


> Convém não confundir Litoral com os distritos abordados neste thread. Litoral serão cerca de 10km em linha recta a partir da costa e diz respeito a cerca de 5% de todo o território do Litoral Norte. A máxima rondou os 32/33ºC no restante.



Não sei se é bem assim como tu dizes


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2011 às 20:31)

Costa disse:


> Convém não confundir Litoral com os distritos abordados neste thread. Litoral serão cerca de 10km em linha recta a partir da costa e diz respeito a cerca de 5% de todo o território do Litoral Norte. A máxima rondou os 32/33ºC no restante.



Quando referi litoral, como é óbvio estava a referir-me às localidades que não distam muito do mar...em caso de exemplo, a estação do ESEP no Porto que dista cerca de 6km do mar, registou uma máxima de 26,1ºC no dia de ontem...enquanto que a minha apenas a cerca de 2km não passou dos 25,1ºC...Mesmo assim 5% parece-me exagerado...


----------



## Costa (26 Jul 2011 às 20:53)

1337 disse:


> Não sei se é bem assim como tu dizes



Não sou eu que digo, são os dados do IM. 



MarioCabral disse:


> Quando referi litoral, como é óbvio estava a referir-me às localidades que não distam muito do mar...em caso de exemplo, a estação do ESEP no Porto que dista cerca de 6km do mar, registou uma máxima de 26,1ºC no dia de ontem...enquanto que a minha apenas a cerca de 2km não passou dos 25,1ºC...Mesmo assim 5% parece-me exagerado...



Pois, se calhar é inferior a percentagem.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2011 às 22:20)

Actuais 21,3ºC e 65% de humidade relativa...Para já ainda tropical a noite, embora o vento se faça sentir ainda moderado por vezes...


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2011 às 22:21)

MarioCabral disse:


> Actuais 21,3ºC e 65% de humidade relativa...Para já ainda tropical a noite, embora o vento se faça sentir ainda moderado por vezes...



Por Canidelo, a noite já não é tropical, seguindo com *19.8ºC* e *70%* de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2011 às 23:41)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia com algum calor , céu geralmente limpo.

Neste momento ainda está uma noite tropical 21.5 ºc (mínima *16.2ºc*) (máxima *27.0ºc*)

Vento N 18 Km/h

Pressão:1012.9 hpa

Humidade: 64%


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2011 às 00:31)

Extremos do dia 26.Julho.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *25.3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16.1ºC*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*19.3ºC* e *74%* de humidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jul 2011 às 00:45)

Boa noite

Mas que dia quente o de 3ª feira. Muito abafado... Mesmo o vento moderado de N que se fez sentir pela tarde pouco atenuou o calor.
Este é um tempo bastante apropriado aos incêndios. Infelizmente nesta altura o cheiro a queimado invade tudo...

Dado atuais e extremos de ontem 3º feira:


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2011 às 07:40)

Bom Dia!

Canidelo hoje, acordou quente. 
São 07h40 e já estão *22.0ºC* com *36%* de humidade.

Às 02h12, a temperatura chegou aos 22.2ºC quando o vento rodou para NE, em poucos minutos a humidade desceu dos 70 para os 35%.

Temperatura Mínima: 18.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2011 às 08:19)

E já cheguei ao patamar dos *24.0ºC*.
Vento moderado de NE/E.


----------



## Veterano (27 Jul 2011 às 08:45)

Por Rio Tinto, já com 23,4º, vento fraco.

  Ontem testemunhei o seguinte: por volta das 19h30, a 4 km do mar, estavam 26º, com vento fraco. Junto à praia, vento moderado e apenas 20º. Grande influência do oceano, mas apenas numa faixa reduzida.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2011 às 12:04)

Porto (S.Pilar), às 10h UTC já nos 31ºC.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2011 às 12:32)

Boa tarde! 

Já registei 29.2ºC de máxima. 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de O.
*28.5ºC* e *32%*


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jul 2011 às 17:00)

Já com a máxima de 28,9ºC...entretanto foi baixando e agora está nos 28,4ºC...mesmo assim esta um dia quente...o que vale é vento que vai correndo de NO...


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2011 às 17:36)

Boa Tarde! 

Agora vou encurtar as distâncias, saí de casa às 14h30 com cerca de 26ºC e vento fraco, chegando a praia, vento moderado de Norte e uns 22ºC.

Cheguei agora de lá de baixo, lá continua o vento moderado e cá em cima uns quentes *28.0ºC*. 
Mais para o Interior de Gaia, a estação da Serra do Pilar marcava *33.5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2011 às 18:56)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*23.9ºC* e *47%*


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2011 às 19:29)

Boas tardes, 

hoje sim já um dia de Verão, máxima de *30.3 ºc* as 14:52 h   (mínima *18.5ºc* )

*Actual *

Temp: 25.5ºc

Vento NNW: 19 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.3 hpa

Humidade: 42%

Céu com muito fumo de incêndios, aqui perto, na zona da Maia, deflagrou há momentos um, uma foto de à 10 minutos atrás:


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Jul 2011 às 21:07)

Boas Noites!!!



Hoje o dia acordou com céu limpo, tempo quente com a tempertaura a chegar aos *30ºC ( 12H30m), *descendo gradualmente a temperatura para a tarde, com o aumento da intensidade do vento aqui no litoral.



Neste momento, o céu está com algum fumo, devido aos incêndios para o lado do Porto, temperatura actual *19ºC* e vento a soprar do Norte a *23km/h.*


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jul 2011 às 21:39)

Bastantes "pequenos" incêndios na região do Grande Porto desde a manhã até ao final do dia espalharam o fumo mais ou menos consoante a direcção e intensidade do vento...
Por aqui ainda com 24,2ºC e 56% de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2011 às 21:42)

Boa Noite! 

O vento sopra muito fraco e por vezes é nulo, o que está a proporcionar com que a temperatura suba.
*24.5ºC* e *50%*


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2011 às 22:46)

Já tinha saudades deste calor durante a noite. 
*25.0ºC* e *41%*


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2011 às 00:07)

Extremos do dia 27.Julho.2011

Temperatura Máxima: *29.7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *18.3ºC*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*24.2ºC* e *43%*


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2011 às 08:06)

Bons dias, 

aí está a lestada, moderada com rajadas,tempo péssimo para incêndios.... mínima tropical de *23.3ºc*

*actual*

temp:24.1ºc

vento: ENE 19 Km/h (máximo 41 Km/h 08:01 h)

Pressão:1013.4hpa

Humidade: 38%


----------



## Veterano (28 Jul 2011 às 08:13)

Bom dia. O vento virou a leste, mas sopra fraco.

  Claro que a temperatura se situa em redor dos 25º.


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2011 às 10:19)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 19.4ºC às 00h50.
Depois de atingida a mínima a temperatura subiu até aos 25ºC e manteve-se constante a noite toda.

Vento de Este propicio a rajadas fortes, até agora, já registei 42.4 km/h.

Céu limpo e Vento moderado de NE.
*28.3ºC* e *28%*


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2011 às 11:08)

Bom Dia! 

A Máxima de ontem, já foi ultrapassada.
*29.8ºC* e *26%*


----------



## Fi (28 Jul 2011 às 11:23)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> A Máxima de ontem, já foi ultrapassada.
> *29.8ºC* e *26%*



Atingiste os 30ºC com 25% de hr


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jul 2011 às 11:23)

Bom dia

O vento de leste marca o dia. Humidade relativa baixa. Condições perfeitas para os incendiários costumeiros da nossa praça...
Ontem o ambiente já era marcado pelos inúmeros incêndios que libertavam um fumo intenso nas nossas zonas.

Ontem, 4ª feira, tive uma *temperatura máxima de 33,4ºC*. Hoje o dia promete ser igualmente quente

Só espero que o meu sensor se comporte bem - anda a deixar de dar os valores durante umas boas horas.

Dados actuais:


----------



## Veterano (28 Jul 2011 às 11:24)

João Soares disse:


> A Máxima de ontem, já foi ultrapassada.
> *29.8ºC* e *26%*



  Gostava de saber a temperatura junto ao mar, na praia...


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2011 às 13:21)

Boas,

muito calor por aqui *31.0ºc*  actuais,  vento de E 8 Km/h,humidade 24%

Já se avistam vários focos de incêndio nas redondezas, sobertudo para E  e N ...


----------



## DMartins (28 Jul 2011 às 14:38)

Boa tarde.
O calor marca o dia por Guimarães.
*34.6º* neste momento.

16:45 - *36.5º*, o que me fez ir ver se o RS não estaria com alguma aberta...
Alguns minutos só, que coincidiram com alterações de vento, pois estabilizou nos *36.2º*.
O sensor sem RS, mas que se encontra à sombra todo o dia, obviamente com limitações de fiabilidade, marca... *38º*

17:15 - *34.1º*


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jul 2011 às 17:14)

Por aqui já atingida a máxima de 30,9ºC...Agora baixou um bocadinho, mas também aqui sempre se faz sentir alguma influencia oceânica...


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2011 às 18:26)

Boa Tarde!

Atingi a Máxima mais alta desde que tenho a estação, com 32.7ºC. 

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.
*29.5ºC* e *29%*


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2011 às 19:15)

Ainda estão *29.5ºC* com *30%* de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2011 às 21:37)

Boas noites,

a máxima foi aos *32.6 ºc* 

Um início de noite quente, ainda estão 27.6 ºc a esta hora.

Vento NNE 6 Km/h

Pressão:1013.3 hpa

Humidade: 36%

Foi visível muito fumo de incêndios em especial durante a tarde,causando um um ambiente pesado e acastanhado..


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jul 2011 às 23:02)

Max: 35,8ºC

actualmente 28,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2011 às 23:05)

Com a entrada do vento de Oeste, a temperatura desceu a pique e a humidade foi só vê-la a subir.

Actualmente, *17.8ºC* e *91%*

Entretanto, o vento sopra neste instante de SE/S.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jul 2011 às 23:08)

Mas que tosta!

Dia bem quente, mesmo com a presença do vento.
Neste momento já estou quase fora do "tropical", muito perto de passar para baixo dos 20ºC - raras são as noites tropicais por aqui, o que até sabe muito bem para que se possa dormir melhor.
Bem desagradável deverá estar pelas zonas mais litorais - em perspectiva mais uma noite tropicalizada, *um forno*...


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jul 2011 às 23:50)

Boa noite

Dia muito quente, só se está bem fora de casa com 21.5ºC.
Tmax. 34.2ºC.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2011 às 01:09)

Extremos do dia 28.Julho.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *32.7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17.1ºC*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.
*16.6ºC* e *98%*

Esta humidade e esta temperatura sabe tão bem para refrescar a casa.


----------



## DMartins (29 Jul 2011 às 08:32)

Bom dia.
Parece aproximar-se mais um dia quente...

Máxima de ontem: *36.2º*

Mínima desta noite: *20.1º*

Actual: *21.7º*

Bom final de semana para todos.


----------



## Veterano (29 Jul 2011 às 08:46)

Bom dia. O vento rodou para o quadrante sul, noite e manhã mais frescas (19,4º).

  Algumas nuvens altas no céu.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2011 às 09:26)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 16.1ºC

Hoje, está um dia completamente diferente ao de ontem.
Vento de Sul e céu limpo.
Apenas *20.2ºC* [-6.0ºC que ontem a mesma hora], e *83%* [+53% que ontem a mesma hora].


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2011 às 12:59)

O Vento está de Sul, e a temperatura mantêm-se praticamente constante.

Sigo com *19.0ºC* [-12.8ºC que ontem], e com *85%* de humidade.


----------



## DMartins (29 Jul 2011 às 13:39)

Já se sente algum vento aqui também...

*30.1º* neste momento.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Jul 2011 às 14:05)

Aqui está fresco, mas não tanto como em Canidelo...actuais 23,5ºc com 60% de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Jul 2011 às 15:06)

Interessante verificar algumas diferenças a esta hora em locais relativamente próximos...
Canidelo quase com 3graus a menos que aqui...vento de SW influencia mais Canidelo, enquanto que aqui na Senhora da Hora tem toda a Cidade do Porto a sul a protege-la...e a receber algum do seu calor lá acumulado...
Por exemplo Lordelo do Ouro que está completamente desprotegido regista apenas 18ºC


----------



## Veterano (29 Jul 2011 às 18:38)

MarioCabral disse:


> Interessante verificar algumas diferenças a esta hora em locais relativamente próximos...



  Pelo Aviz a brisa de sudoeste a trazer algumas nuvens, registo apenas 18,6º.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jul 2011 às 07:32)

Bom dia,

Noite e inicio de manhã bem frescos, durante a madrugada a mínima situou-se nos *17,2ºC*, entretanto com o aparecer do dia já subiu um pouco, mesmo assim ainda nos 18,1ºC e 80% de humidade....

Autentica manhã de Verão que por vezes é costume aqui no litoral norte, com neblina matinal, temperatura baixa e humidade em alta


----------



## Veterano (30 Jul 2011 às 08:53)

Bom dia. O vento sul não tardou a trazer as nuvens, céu encoberto, vento fraco e 19,4º.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jul 2011 às 10:51)

O sol bem vai tentando romper entre as nuvens, mas não está fácil, para já ainda a nebulosidade alta a manter-se impenetrável, talvez mais ao inicio da tarde o sol apareça....

Mesmo assim já subiu a temperatura até aos 22,3ºC...


----------



## João Soares (30 Jul 2011 às 13:15)

Boa Tarde! 

Extremos do dia 29.Julho.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *20,9ºC* [-11,8ºC que ontem]
Temperatura Mínima: *16,1ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *80%*

Um dia em que o vento esteve praticamente sempre de SO.

--

Hoje, a temperatura mínima foi de *16,3ºC*.
De momento, vento fraco/moderado de O.
*20,0ºC* e *80%*

--

Em Aveiro, o céu está parcialmente nublado.
A temperatura deverá rondar os 19ºC. 
Não estou muito longe da estação meteorológica de Aveiro, aproximadamente 500 mts.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jul 2011 às 22:35)

Boa Noite! 

A temperatura Máxima, em Canidelo, foi de 21,0ºC.

Por agora, o vento sopra fraco de ONO.
*16,8ºC* e *97%*


----------



## Veterano (31 Jul 2011 às 09:07)

Bom dia. A manhã começa com nuvens, vento fraco e 19,7º.

  Vamos aguardar que o sol faça a sua aparição.


----------



## João Soares (31 Jul 2011 às 14:08)

Boa Tarde! 

Extremos do dia 30.Julho.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *21,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,2ºC*

--

Hoje, a temperatura Mínima foi igual ao dia anterior, sendo de *16,2ºC*.

Sigo com *18,0ºC* e *92%* de humidade.
Vento, em geral, fraco de O.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jul 2011 às 17:19)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Extremos do dia 30.Julho.2011:
> 
> ...




Por aqui tem aquecido mais um pouco que aí...máxima de 23,1ºC...entretanto com o fortalecimento do vento a temperatura já baixou até aos actuais 21,1ºC...


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2011 às 22:36)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente limpo, algumas nebulosidade baixa junto ao mar...

*actual:
*
temp: 15.9ºc ( mínima *14.7ºc* ) ( máxima *21.8 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.0 hpa

Humidade: 91%

Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas.


----------



## João Soares (31 Jul 2011 às 23:42)

Boa Noite! 

Extremos do dia 31.Julho.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *20.9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16.2ºC*

--

Céu nublado por fractus e vento fraco de NO.
*16.5ºC* e *98%*


----------

